# error message \3\LXCFtime.dll



## gander (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a two month old computer running Wind 7. I am getting an error message \3\LXCFtime.dll could not be found. Is this a printer driver? How do I fix this?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Remove the Lexmark software in Control Panel>Programs and Features

then go to the Lexmark site and download the latest software for your Printer model

http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=home&locale=EN&userlocale=EN_US&segment=DOWNLOAD

.


----------



## gander (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry about the delay. Thanks for the fix.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted.

Welcome to TSG forums

.


----------

